# Work boots



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What is a good brand of work boots that last, I used to wear red wings, they don't last near like they used to.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've given up, just by what's on sale.....wear em in......


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Redwing Pecos 2270 is all I ever wear.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wear Woverine Durashocks on the concrete at work. I can get a good two years out of them when only used at work in the dry. Get them wet or in manure and forget about it. Besides Muckboots, I havent found a boot that lasts more than a year on the farm. I bought all different brands of hiking boots. Currently have a pair of Justin boots. They are about done after 9 months.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Redwing Pecos 2270 is all I ever wear.


These 2270's are waterproof. Straight out of the box brand new I wipe/melt onto them beeswax. This is what I use. http://www.atsko.com/waterproofing/1332q.html

I try to reapply every 30-45 days. Doesn't always happen.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My part time day job employer gives a yearly 50 buck boot allowance (a downpayment on a good pair...no more) so I use that to help out. We have to have ANSI certified toes or metatarsal over shields on ours.

If you really have a deep wallet, want an extremely comfortable, well gripping boot that wears like iron but aren't ANSI certified, I suggest Kennetreck's. I have a pair for out west hunting and they are, by far, the most comfortable boot I've ever worn and also the most expensive by far but you get what you pay for, like everything else.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The best wearing steel toed work boots I've found in the last 15-20 years is my Justin 766's. I can get them in narrow widths for crazy skinny ass feet and they're made in USA.


----------



## BigT (Sep 25, 2014)

I love my Redwings. Some of them are now being made in China so you have to be careful which style you buy. The USA made boots still rock and last forever for me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Got a pair of Rocky Mountain winter boots that is about 7 years old. Waterproof, warm, comfortable, tough as nails--what more could I ask for--oh, yes, good scotch and a hot lady to keep the rest of me warm.

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Got 2 pair of Redwings 12-14 years old! Still working on wearing them out!


----------

